# [closed networkdown?] Looking for people to water my flowers -- Will pay 100k or 1NMT! (need 5 people) -- ignore post count



## Chibin (May 3, 2020)

Hi folks!
I need some watering service about 5 people.

*I'll pay 100k or 1NMT if anyone's interested
Please state how you'd like to be paid*

people helping today:
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


To see the scale of my request here are some screenshots of area that needs to be watered (It's less than 70 flowers):









Spoiler: Thank you list :D -- people who helped on my blue rose journey



1)magicaldonkey2
2)Wiimfiuser
3)Hikari
4)JacquesZeBird


1)Dreamest
2) padfoot6
3)sproutsprite
4)mintycream
5)LilJulian

1)cami_tayler
2)Mayorofarcadia
3)smolnoodle

1)rayraysparkles
2)Ireuna

1)TazRy
2)cony

1)sproutsprite
2)chocosongee
3) Xdee


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (May 3, 2020)

i help out ! c: though i'll be free in a few minutes, about to do a trade with someone if that's coolio?


----------



## Chibin (May 3, 2020)

magicaldonkey2 said:


> i help out ! c: though i'll be free in a few minutes, about to do a trade with someone if that's coolio?


Sure! That's fine


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

I'll help!

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

Just doing something atm, but I will come!


----------



## Chibin (May 3, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> I'll help!
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020
> 
> Just doing something atm, but I will come!


Sounds good! Let me know when you're available


----------



## Hikari (May 3, 2020)

i can help out, ready right now


----------



## Chibin (May 3, 2020)

Hikari said:


> i can help out, ready right now


Sounds great! I'll pm you now


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Chibin said:


> Sounds great! I'll pm you now


I can now but I need a good watering can ;-;


----------



## Chibin (May 3, 2020)

Wiimfiuser said:


> I can now but I need a good watering can ;-;


It looks like all 3 of you are ready at the same time haha, I only have 2 watering cans right now T_T
will grab make more


----------



## Wiimfiuser (May 3, 2020)

Chibin said:


> It looks like all 3 of you are ready at the same time haha, I only have 2 watering cans right now T_T
> will grab make more


Thanks!


----------



## JacquesZeBird (May 3, 2020)

I'm interested in helping out. Should I bring my own watering can?


----------



## Chibin (May 3, 2020)

JacquesZeBird said:


> I'm interested in helping out. Should I bring my own watering can?


If you want to bring your own, I can repair it at the end. It shouldn't break at all if it's new 

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

I can also repair it first then repair it again at the end for you


----------



## JacquesZeBird (May 3, 2020)

Alrighty, I made a brand new one just to be safe. Ready whenever!


----------



## Sara? (May 3, 2020)

ill water if you still need people


----------



## Chibin (May 3, 2020)

JacquesZeBird said:


> Alrighty, I made a brand new one just to be safe. Ready whenever!


Thanks! Will message you 

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020



lucia123 said:


> ill water if you still need people


I might not, I'll let you know 

	Post automatically merged: May 3, 2020

Closing this thread for now since I don't need anymore people for help.

A couple got missed since not all are glowing golden but that's ok. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Chibin (May 4, 2020)

Bump! Back at it again for today


----------



## padfoot6 (May 4, 2020)

I can come help!


----------



## Chibin (May 4, 2020)

padfoot6 said:


> I can come help!


Sweet, thank you!! I'll message you soon


----------



## sproutsprite (May 4, 2020)

i can too!!


----------



## Chibin (May 4, 2020)

sproutsprite said:


> i can too!!


Thanks! I'll message you once the first one goes through


----------



## mintycream (May 4, 2020)

I can come water


----------



## Chibin (May 4, 2020)

mintycream said:


> I can come water


Thank you for your interest! I will send a message when it gets to you


----------



## LilJulian (May 4, 2020)

I'm also available to water, if you still need the service!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 4, 2020)

I'd also be fine to water for free if you need any more people!


----------



## Chibin (May 4, 2020)

LilJulian said:


> I'm also available to water, if you still need the service!


Thank you! Will get you into the queue 

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I'd also be fine to water for free if you need any more people!


Thank you! I'll let you know if I need extra help :3


----------



## Chibin (May 4, 2020)

Chibin said:


> Thank you! I'll let you know if I need extra help :3


Looks like I won't be needing anymore help for today, thanks everyone!


----------



## Chibin (May 4, 2020)

Bump! Will be needing 5 people again today!


----------



## Chibin (May 6, 2020)

bump, need some people today!


----------



## TheUnspokenDream (May 6, 2020)

I can come


----------



## cami_tayler (May 6, 2020)

Hi! I'd love to help! I love watering flowers


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (May 6, 2020)

I'll do it!


----------



## Chibin (May 6, 2020)

Thanks all! I'll message you


----------



## Coconutland (May 6, 2020)

I can help water your flowers?


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (May 6, 2020)

Chibin said:


> Thanks all! I'll message you


Waiting on the message


----------



## smolnoodle (May 6, 2020)

I'm happy to help too!


----------



## Chibin (May 6, 2020)

Sorry if there's a queue, I'll try to take 2 people at a time


----------



## shfq (May 6, 2020)

Hire me!


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

bump!


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## boorah (May 7, 2020)

Dont be sad, I’ll come water for you. Can you make some cans though?


----------



## Ireuna (May 7, 2020)

I will help


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

boorah said:


> Dont be sad, I’ll come water for you. Can you make some cans though?


I'm sorry I didn't see the the messages, what are cans?
Ohhh you meant watering can? Yes I can  



	Post automatically merged: May 7, 2020



Ireuna said:


> I will help


Sorry for the late replies! I didn't get any notifications T_T


----------



## rayraysparkles (May 7, 2020)

happy to help out if you still need anyone


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

rayraysparkles said:


> happy to help out if you still need anyone


Yes! Will send you a message in about 5min thank you!


----------



## Xdee (May 7, 2020)

Hi, do you still need someone to water plants?


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hi, do you still need someone to water plants?


Hi again!

Unfortunately, I can't get it from you still...
The day hasn't passed yet


----------



## Xdee (May 7, 2020)

Chibin said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't get it from you still...
> The day hasn't passed yet



haha didn't realize! np


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## TazRy (May 7, 2020)

Im free & if you wouldn't mind doing mine after. I don't have many ha


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

TazRy said:


> Im free & if you wouldn't mind doing mine after. I don't have many ha


Sure 
Mine's about around 70-80 flowers


----------



## TazRy (May 7, 2020)

Chibin said:


> Sure
> Mine's about around 70-80 flowers



Yeah I seen your original post ha


----------



## cony (May 7, 2020)

If you still need help, I'm free.


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

cony said:


> If you still need help, I'm free.


Yes !
I'll be helping the poster above first with watering their flowers. I'll message you afterwards if that's fine


----------



## cony (May 7, 2020)

Sure, that's fine with me : )


----------



## Peach_Jam (May 7, 2020)

I'm available if you still need help!


----------



## Chibin (May 7, 2020)

Peach_Jam said:


> I'm available if you still need help!


Yes! Would glad to have you help  I'll message you soon!


----------



## sproutsprite (May 7, 2020)

hi! if you're still looking for people, i wouldn't mind trading watering flowers!


----------



## jo_electric (May 7, 2020)

Hi do you still need help?


----------



## Chibin (May 8, 2020)

bump!


----------



## chocosongee (May 8, 2020)

interested!


----------



## Chibin (May 8, 2020)

chocosongee said:


> interested!


Awesome! I'll send you a dodo code soon!


----------



## Chibin (May 9, 2020)

bump


----------



## virtualpet (May 9, 2020)

I can come on over too!


----------



## jo_electric (May 9, 2020)

I’m available. Bells preferred.


----------



## Chibin (May 9, 2020)

I'll message you all when I can get online... I'm getting a service error right now T_T
May be in an hour...


----------

